# Cheaperthandirt.com alternatives?



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Anyone have any good reliable sites they use other than cheaper than dirt. I'm looking for tapco accessories to modify my norinco mak90 (Chinese ak47) .and Cheaperthandirt.com is out of stock of everything I need. Anyone know of any good sites?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Anybody? Lol


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

willyb021,
I typed in "chinese ak 47 parts" and these sites were shown.

http://www.parts4ak47.com/ak-47_accessories/category/AK-47_Parts.html
http://www.ak47world.com/
http://www.buymilsurp.com/
http://www.ak-47.us/Chinese.php

Good luck with your search. 
Bowhunter57


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

go on THEFIND.COM type in what you want ..it will show you were it is and were its the cheapest..i use it for everything


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Midway maybe..if you find what your looking for google Midway discount codes, you can often get there codes for $10 off 50 as well as others.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Check out these... I use them for gunsmithing supplies....


www.midwayusa.com
www.brownells.com
www.jsesurplus.com
www.joeboboutfitters.com
www.akbuilder.com
www.tacticalmachining.com
www.palmettostatearmory.com
www.copesdistributing.com


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

PM inbound Willy


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

have not dealt with them yet...but you may wanna check out-

http://www.aimsurplus.com/


----------



## tan2sie17 (Mar 18, 2014)

Definitely Midway ...


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

gunbroker.com


----------

